
Chekhov's gun - tchajed
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chekhov%27s_gun
======
mooism2
See also:
[http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ChekhovsGun](http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ChekhovsGun)

~~~
qbrass
Be prepared to spend hours wandering the site.

------
relix
To anyone who doesn't know what this is - don't read it. It wil make 99% of
the movies from now on very much predictable to you. Although most might
already be subconciously aware of this trick, having it spelled out for you
will make you actively recognize it every time, as opposed to only some of the
times.

~~~
FBT
I strongly oppose this view. Understanding how refraction works in no way
diminishes the beauty of a rainbow. I would say it even enhances it's glory.
Similarly, understanding the underpinnings of fiction does not ruin it at all,
and if anything, enhances it.

This is just my personal view, of course, and to each his own. But I
personally can say that having seen the inner clockwork of fiction, I would
not go back and have it any other way. (And many other agree with me: There
are many internet communities devoted to understanding and explaining
literature's inner workings, the most well known of which is tvtropes. I
heartily recommend it to anyone interested in plumbing the full depth of
literature's workings.)

~~~
relix
That's true, I shouldn't have generalized. Maybe how well a Checkov's gun is
"integrated" is a mark of the quality of the movie, and the fact that it's
obvious isn't what kills the movie for me, but just the poor quality all
around, and I use the gun as the reason, while it's not that at all.

------
kleiba
Remember this next time you're to writing code you ain't gonna need.

------
NAFV_P
Pulp Fiction seems to have lots of useless stuff in it.

